# Difference in M9 and 92's



## cotton (Jan 8, 2011)

Buddy of mine text me the other day and asked what the differences were between the issue M9 and the civilian 92's. I don't rightly know and will defer to the experts. He is currently in the Marines, 9 months in, and wants to shoot at the range when not on duty. Any advice would be passed on and appreciated. Thanks, Danny.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing that will make any difference. The sights are marked differently (the M9 doesn't have "3 dot sights) and the markings on the gun itself are different, that's about it.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Nothing that will make any difference. The sights are marked differently (the M9 doesn't have "3 dot sights) and the markings on the gun itself are different, that's about it.


Roger that. I do, however, have a 92 that is fitted with rubber "combat" style grips. Apparently the military allowed troops so inclined to use them on their M9s for desert fighting, replacing the stock flat plastic grips. 
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The main and most obvious difference is the rear sight - the M9 has a post on the rear sight, the 92FS has 2 dots (my preference).

But there are a couple of other differences, as per the photos below...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> The main and most obvious difference is the rear sight - the M9 has a post on the rear sight, the 92FS has 2 dots (my preference).
> 
> But there are a couple of other differences, as per the photos below...


Just goes to show you, I was issued an M9 and owned a 92FS for a number of years and never saw the difference.


----------



## cotton (Jan 8, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your posts. I will pass the information to my buddy. I appreciate each ones response.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> . . . But there are a couple of other differences, as per the photos below...]


Interesting. I bought my "MADE IN ITALY" in 1992 for $510. "MOD. 92 FS CENTURION".

The Centurion has a slightly shorter barrel and slide. But same length "dustcover" as "standard", I think.
It also came with "factory" Trijicon Tritium sights which still glow green.
Long long ago I put Hogue "pebble grain" grips on it. Which I really like.

1. Mine has the non-radiused backstrap, like the M9.
2. It is hard to tell for sure from your photos (FS92 is too dark), but it looks as if mine also has the M9 style "straight dust cover".
3. My grip screws are also "straight-blade slotted", like the M9.

So, I guess Beretta has made some running changes somewhere along the line since 1992. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - originally, all the Berettas had straight dustcovers - they eventually changed the frame to make it sturdier for the 40 cal version. The radiused frame is stronger. And, Beretta uses the same frame for the 92 and the 96. When they changed the dustcover, they changed the back strap - to make it a little easier for people with small hands to reach the trigger.

I can tell the difference between the non radiused backstrap and the one with the radius.

As for hex screws and flat head screws... they mix and match those even today. Sometimes ya see the hex screws, and sometimes the flat screws. More often, I see the flat head screws on the italian made models, and the hex screws on the USA models currently.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> . . . As for hex screws and flat head screws... they mix and match those even today. Sometimes ya see the hex screws, and sometimes the flat screws. . .


Well thanks a lot Shipwreck. As if I didn't have enough projects for a retiree. :smt1099

Now I have to go get some of those cool-looking "hex screws".
I'm assuming they are probably a countersunk "metric Allen head" ?
I wonder if they might be in a drawer at my local True Value hardware store. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not sure of the measurements.

1 piece of advice - I'd get the factory screws... Brownells now sells all Beretta parts - Beretta's website has grips and a few other parts. But for the most part, Brownells is the place to go.

Do NOT buy Hogue beretta grip screws. I have heard about tons of complaints that the metal is softer, and the heads break off if you over tighten them. So, that's why I suggest factory screws.

I have 5 Beretta 92 variants, and have owned quite a few over the years. My 92FS is my main concealed carry gun, so I'm pretty familiar with them.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*The Beretta "Main Man"*



Shipwreck said:


> . . . 1 piece of advice - I'd get the factory screws... Brownells now sells all Beretta parts - Beretta's website has grips and a few other parts. But for the most part, Brownells is the place to go. . .


Much thanks for the good info.

P.S.
I was kidding about True Value. 
Actually our local ACE hardware has a very good selection of Grade 5 and Grade 8 nuts and bolts.
But I wouldn't bother going to look for "speciality" stuff like little grip screws.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

I know


----------

